# Ist das nicht ein schöner Kerl



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Den haben wir uns gestern noch gegönnt, den fanden wir so stark, der mußte einfach mit

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

:respekt:  Ein sehr Schöner Waxdick, wie groß ist der burschi den?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

hi,

er mißt rund 80 cm und hat ein gewicht von 2,6 kg.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Motz bursche  :top: .WENN meine Teichgröße es zulässt kaufe ich mir auch einen Waxdick.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Holly,

mit ARgwohn habe ich schon deinen ersten Stör betrachtet .... den zweiten sehe ich als schönen kerl ... aber :

Deine Pfütze ... ca. 20.000 Liter .... wo sollen die kleinen was zu fressen finden ? Wo dürfen/sollen sie gründeln ? Zwischen den Steinen ? Sie lieben das gründeln in Sand .....

So schön wie sie auch sind, so haifischähnlich sie auch bedächtig anzuschauen sind, wenn sie durch das Wasser gleiten, für eine "STörpfütze" halte ich deinen Teich nicht, sorry.

PS: Ein reinrassiger Waxdick ist dies sicher nicht, im Gegenteil, eher ein Hybrid, die Schnauze ist dafür zu "anders" ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

so sieht ein reinrassiger Waxdick aus .... deine Rasse würde ich eher unter einem Hybrid einordnen .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

ICH GLAUBE DU VERWECHSELST MICH JETZT IRGENDWIE; EINEN TEICH MIT EINER OBERFLÄCHE VON 50M² UND WASSERMENGE RUND 50000 L; DA IST JA EHER DEIN TEICH NE PFÜTZE: WENN MAN NICHT WEIß; WIE DIE GEGEBENHEITEN SIND, SOLLTE MAN SICH DOCH EIN WENIG IM TON MÄßIGEN, DENN ICH KANN MICH NICHT ERINNERN, DICH JE BEI MIR GESEHEN ZU HABEN. 

GRUß EIN AUFGEWÜHLTER HOLLY


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Holly,

  ... ich entnehme alles nur deinem Profil ... mehr ned ...   

Bin ich dir mit meinen 65.000 Litern und glasklarem Wasser zu nahe getreten ? Tut mir leid, war keine Absicht, im Gegenteil    ... bin von Hause aus Stör-Freak ... durch und durch


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

im übrigen, eine "Pfütze" ist eher allgemeine "Umgangssprache" für unsere Teichanlagen, wenn du auf meine Worte spekulieren solltest, denn dies ist sicher nicht pöse gemeint, im Gegenteil


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

HI;

dann würde ich mal sagen, dumm gelaufen, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, habe ich mein profil noch nicht angepasst. 
ich habe im april meinen teich drastisch erweitert, vor allem in die tiefe. ich habe jetzt wie gesagt 50000l. ist auch hier im vorum nachzuvollziehen. 
das mit dem gründeln, ok, ein argument, aber sie haben rund 12qm wo ganz feiner kies liegt, da können sie gründeln.
das andere, hätte ich ihn jetzt nicht gekauft, wären sie in irgendeinen gourmetrestaurant gelandet, und er hätte schon einen aufgeschlitzten bauch.
Ich weiß nicht wie du deine __ störe gekauft hast, ich jedenfalls habe sie über eine fischzucht, welche nach lebendgewicht verkauft, als ein ganz anderer gesichtspunkt. auf deutsch gesagt, er bekommt bei mir sein gnadenbrot. 
aber ich habe ihn gerade noch gesehen, und er fühlt sich sichtlich wohl, er neigt sogar dazu aus der hand zu fressen.

also wie gesagt, mit der teichgröße, mein fehler, mit 20000l, würde ich mir bestimmt keine störe mit über 2kg lebendgewicht in den teich holen.

in diesem sinn, ich hoffe jetzt haben wir alles geklärt, und es gibt keinen unfrieden.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Holly,

ich mache den Diener ... im sorry, wie gesagt, ich ging nach deiner "Pfütze" im Profil ... dazu ist selbiges da ...

Trotz allem ...du hast leider keinen Waxdick sondern einen schnellwachsenden Hybrid, den ich schleunigstens entfernen, tausch sie gegen eine echten Waxdick ... iss nur ein Rat, dem du nicht folgen musst, denn spätenstens nach 1 Jahr haste keinen Spass mehr an deinem Wax-Hybriden aufgrund zu dollem Wachstum ... iss nur ein Rat und ein "Klugscheisser-Rat" ... 

Im übrigen ... wenn du ned pöse auf mich bist wegen meines "offensiven" Posts ... ich kenne Reaktionen wie deine zur Genüge und weiss damit umzugehen    ... den rat musste ich oft mehr als zur Genüge hören   

Life must go on ... ich bin dir ned pöse, weswegen auch


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jungteichbauer,

wie Filterst du deinen Teich das dass Wasser so klar ist???

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Maurix,

zum ersten ganz viele Pflanzen inkl. Filtergraben/Filterteich + Mehrkammerfilter "Marke Eigenbau" (d.h. ca. 3.200 Liter-Filter mit Vortex (klassisch) + Bürsten + Patronenfilter (auf anraten und Tips von Azurit) + Pumpenkammer leer inkl. 15.000er Pumpe)(


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen,



			
				Jungteichbauer schrieb:
			
		

> du hast leider keinen Waxdick sondern einen schnellwachsenden Hybrid, den ich schleunigstens entfernen, tausch sie gegen eine echten Waxdick ... iss nur ein Rat, dem du nicht folgen musst, denn spätenstens nach 1 Jahr haste keinen Spass mehr an deinem Wax-Hybriden aufgrund zu dollem Wachstum ... iss nur ein Rat und ein "Klugscheisser-Rat" ...



nur zur klarsrtellung: ein hybrid ist eine mischung aus zwei störarten - eine diagnose wie sich daraus das wachstum und die eigenschaften des hybriden ergebén ist grundsätzlich nicht möglich, ohne kentniss der gekreuzten rassen   

z.b. könnte die spitze schnauze auch von einem __ sterlet herrühren - dann wäre eher ein gemindertes wachstum zu erwarten.



> Wo dürfen/sollen sie gründeln ? Zwischen den Steinen ? Sie lieben das gründeln in Sand .....



zumindest konnte ich bei meinen drei bisher kein gründeln im herkömmlichen sinn entdecken, obwohl ausreichend sandflächen vorhanden sind - __ störe schwimmen einfach am grund entlang und saugen alles rein was nach futter riecht oder sein könnte und pusten die reste (teilweise) durch die kiemen raus.
auch anatomisch sind sie in meinen augen nicht zum gründeln ausgelegt - gründeln tun meine karpfen und schleien ............ :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> zur zur klarsrtellung: ein hybrid ist eine mischung aus zwei störarten - eine diagnose wie sich daraus das wachstum und die eigenschaften des hybriden ergebén ist grundsätzlich nicht möglich, ohne kentniss der gekreuzten rassen
> 
> z.b. könnte die spitze schnauze auch von einem __ sterlet herrühren - dann wäre eher ein gemindertes wachstum zu erwarten.



Hallo Jürgen,

eine Kreuzung bzw. Mischung von Rassen hat im Sinne der Aquakultur nur einen Nutzen ... nämlich schnelles Wachstum sprich Fleischbeschaffung, eine Kreuzung z.B. wie du sie nanntest aus Waxdick und Sterlet ... oder aus sibirischem Stör + Waxdick oder Hausen + Waxdick ... eine Bestimmung aus diesen Schöpfungen ist sehr schwer, ob Bester oder Co .... würde ich mir nie anmaßen, ausser in diesem Falle

demnächst werde ich meien UnterwasserCAM installieren, dauerhaft ... damit jeder sehen kann, wie sie gründeln die Störis   ... hingegen wenn gefüttert wird, Koi, Karpfen und die restlichen Fischis ... dann will ich nicht die Hände ins Feuer legen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

Ups ....

gerade gefunden - so sah das verhältniss vor 4jahren aus   

..... damals war mein __ sterlet noch der king of teich, mittlerweile wurde er von den waxdick und den karpfen überholt ......... 

grob geschätzt hat der sterlet in den 4jahren ca. 10cm zugelegt, nur voluminöser ist er geworden. **** dem gings wie mir    :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

Ich habe gelesen das __ Störe eine Große schwimmfläche brauchen kann ich da auch die Wände dazu rechnen oder nur den Boden.Den Störe schwimmen ja nicht wie Koi durch wasser sondern an Wänden und Boden entlang, oder?

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

der hybrid von holly sieht mir sehr stark nach __ sterlet/waxdick aus...aber um da sicher zu sein müsste man anfangen knochenplatten zu zählen and so on!..

..auf alle fälle würde ein sterlet/waxdick hybrid langsamer wachsen hätte aber für die aquakultur den vorteil schnellerer laichreife!

@maurix..die wände kannst du nicht wirklich dazuzählen...und tu mir den gefallen und lass die finger von stören..solange du nicht mal bei den kois alles im griff hast! sorry aber es ist echt schade um die tiere wenn sie aus unwissenheit eingehen!

@jungteichbauer haste schonmal einen waxdick und einen sternhausen albino gesehen?..mein fischzüchter hat grad welche..muss mal bei gelegenheit vorbeifahren und ein paar fotos machen!


gruß thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

@Stu_fishing:Also meinen Koi geht es sehr gut und es gab nur ein paar probleme wo es so heiß war weil ich schon ein kranken fisch fekauft hatte aber jetzt ist wieder alles in loht.Braucht euch keinen kopf machen über meine Koi.Das währe so als würde ich mir einen Hund hollen aber keine zeit und geld für ihn hätte.Und weil ich so etwas nicht machen würde glaube ich sind meine Koi in guten Händen auch wenn ich erst ein Anfänger bin, denn meinen ersten Koi habe ich vor 2 Jahren gekauft ein Orenji Matsuba und es geht im blendent und sieht babei auch sehr schön aus und das mark ja was heißen oder nicht?  .Aber keine Angst kauf mir schon kein gefakten hai, wollte mich nur schlau machen dea: .


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

@thomas

als Albinos ? *kotzt* ... sind nicht so mein Ding, finde die sehen krank aus ... aber nunja, reine Geschmackssache, Fotos kannste trotzdem gerne mal einstellen.

Hab auch nen kleinen Neugang ... könnte auch ein Waxdick-Sternhausen sein, auf jeden Fall hat er ne gute Mischung und hat sofort unüblicherweise das Trockenfutter angenommen  ... dafür __ fliegen 2-3 große raus    , denn das System kommt langsam an seine Grenze, leider


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

In welche Freiheit werden die drei denn entlassen???? Da brauchst ja schon ´nen großen Teich für, oder?  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

sie kommen in eine große Weiheranlage , Volumen ca. 2-3 Mio Liter (will auch mal sowas  )


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Au ja, mit Hausboot und so!   Ich will auch.....  ;D


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Murmel schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja, mit Hausboot und so!   Ich will auch.....  ;D



nene ... da bin ich doch etwas bescheidener ... das Volumen würd mir schon reichen, auch ohne Boot


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2005)

albinos sind auch nicht mein ding aber intressant sind sie auf alle fälle!

..ich persönlich steh mirs gar nicht auf hybriden  ..am liebsten wären mir reinrassige, onaustämmige fische :? 

..ein weiher muss auf alle fälle her..wenn schon nicht jetzt dann nach dem studium..das hasuboot ist zwar nicht nötig aber irgendwann hätt ich gern ein paar hausen  

dein neuer hybrid hat auf alle fälle eine schnauze die sehr nach __ sterlet ausschaut..und sterlet waxdick hybriden werden ja hin und wieder erzeugt!

liebe grüße thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2005)

Aber wißt ihr was das eigentlichj schöne an ihm ist, er ist zutraulich, seit dem ersten tag, wenn ich an die kante der terasse trete, ist er sofort da, und ganz weit oben,. sogar mit der hinteren Schwanzspitze außerhalb des wassers. heute morgen konnte ich ihn sogar streicheln. mein anderer ist da ganz anders, der zieht seine kreise nur am grund. deshalb sage ich nur, hybride, oder nicht, egal, der neu ist eben der __ star, weil er eben nähe zeigt. könnt ihr eure __ störe auch streicheln??

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2005)

hy holly,

nicht so richtig - die schwimmen zwar auch ab und an im flachen aber insgesamt stört die gar nix - und der __ sterlet kommt nur nachts aus dem tiefbereich raus ............

ach ja - das letzte streicheln endete mit blut - ich hab mich am panzer geschnitten als er erschrak und abzischte


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2005)

es lassen sich alle streicheln  ..nur bei den 2 größeren waxdick endet das meist mit blut!


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2005)

@Thomas

Bin schon gespannt auf deine Pics der Albinos ... ein Sternhausen in naggisch *kotzt* ... mach mal 

Reinrassige Tiere bekommt man eher selten und dann, dann sind sie richtig teuer, wie ich auch an meinem a. transmontanus festellen musste, 80cm schlappe 150 Euronen ... was macht man ned alles des Hobbys wegen

@Maurix
Meine Störis drehen ihre Runden linksherum ... rechtsherum ... an den Wänden ... springen teilsweise aus dem Wasser ( warum weiss ich ned, ob aus Trauer oder Freude )

@Holly
Zutrauliche __ Störe gibt es auch ... habe das Pic auch schon mehrmals gepostet ... wird Zeit, das ich mal neue mache, bloss hat die ganze Zeit keiner danach gefragt.

Bis auf den Neuzugang und die sibirischen Störe wagen sich alle nach oben, werde alsbald mal ein Pic machen davon   ... allerdings ersr nach dem Urlaub, solange musste dich mit der "Handfütterung" begnügen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2005)

hoffe ich komm nächste woche dazu mal zum fischzüchter..sonntag bis mittwoch ist erstmal fisch und schnorchel urlaub in der steiermark angesagt..   

..ich würd jez nicht sagen dass reinrassige extrem teuer sind..kommt halt drauf an..die sterlets die man bekommt sind meistens reinrassig, sibirische auch, und bei uns die waxdicks und sternhausen auch die meisten...hätte letztens sogar waxdick bekommen die aus einer brut von extra gefangenen wildfischen stammen..

...aber ein transmontatus ist fast überall eine teure angelegenheit!


grüße thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2005)

freue mich schon auf die Bilder Thomas .... aber erstmal schnorcheln, das ist wichtiger  8) 

Haste dir schonmal die Mühe gemacht, die Platten gemäss der Art zu zählen ? Solltest mal machen und du wirst staunen, zu 80% sind es keine reinrassigen Tiere, ausser Sternhausen, transmontanus und meinem Waxdick  , alles andere Kreuzungen aus irgendwas


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2005)

hmm..waren leider keien sternhausen sondern albinohybriden..und die sind auch schon weg   

habe mir die mühe gemacht..und von den knochenplatten würds stimmen  ..selbst bei denen wo ichs nicht glaub  

schnorcheln war bei dem wetter nciht wirklich aber dafür hatte ich 2 überraschungen beim karpfenfischen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2005)




----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2005)

warum können mir die nicht beim schnorcheln begegnen..und ich den karpfen dessen uw foto ich im andern forum gepostet habe fangen?!  



übrigens an alle die glauben ich hätte die kerle am spieß gegrillt  : die stelle wo der haken saß wurde desinfiziert und mit wundheilsalbe behandelt und danach durften sie wieder schwimmen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

hallo stu,

wo hast du denn diese prachtexemplar gefangen ???

und wie ich denke, fängt man __ störe auf grund - aber auf karpfen geht man nicht auf grund ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2005)

Moinsen Jürgen!


Karpfen nur auf Grund und am besten Nachts. Du brauchst Nachhilfe. Komme mal ins Emsland. Aktueller Rekord hier 43 Pfund  ...nur leider nicht von mir.   
Karpfenangeln macht man heute nur noch mit Kohlefaserruten, elektr. Bißanzeigern und Boilies nach englischen Methoden.
Ich meine, das Patrick auch welche in seinem Weiher hat. Irgendwie war da auch mal ein Treffen geplant  
Wird aber dieses Jahr wieder nix; meine Gräten sagen nöööööö

Stu;...  Fischmehlboilie?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Moin Jens


Die Jahre verstreichen , unsere Karpfen werden immer grösser und du kommst einfach nicht hier her  :cry:  :cry: 
Vieleicht wird ja nächstes Jahr was drauss , hoffentlich , wünsche dir gute Besserung .

Auch wir stellen den Karpfen nachts auf Grund nach , ganz nach Kevin Maddocks


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hi Ihr´s,

also Hobbys habt Ihr   

Wäre nicht sooo ganz mein Fall, nachts in irgendein Tümpel zu tauchen  :? 

Sag mal Patrik, hast Du mal Pics von deinen Weiher bzw. Karpfen?

P.S. Urlaub schon vorbei ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..waren leider keien sternhausen sondern albinohybriden..und die sind auch schon weg
> 
> habe mir die mühe gemacht..und von den knochenplatten würds stimmen  ..selbst bei denen wo ichs nicht glaub



Trotzdem schöner Kerl ... gefällt mia


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

hallo jens,

tssss ........ 





> Karpfenangeln macht man heute nur noch mit Kohlefaserruten, elektr. Bißanzeigern und Boilies nach englischen Methoden


 was sich in den 20 jahren in denen ich nicht mehr auf fischjagd gehe so alles verändert hat, bei uns hatten die fische noch eine chance, da war das noch ein sport für harte männer, ohne elektronik und was weiß ich was     



> Boilies nach englischen Methoden


lass mal eine erklärung rüber ?



> Die Jahre verstreichen , unsere Karpfen werden immer grösser und du kommst einfach nicht hier her


und du saarländer großteichbesitzer bist mal ganz still - du wolltest auch bei mir durchschauen - na ja - hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Jürgen,
boilies nach englischen Art..... Union Jack raufgemalert    

ich glaube hiermit ist gemeint, dass die boilies nicht direkt auf dem  Haken befestigt werden. die baumeln auf ein Stück Schnur drunter.

Habe selbst aber noch kein Karpfen gefangen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

mensch tom,

ich weiß noch nicht einmal was 





> boilies


sind ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Juergen

da bist Du kein Einzelfall


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

@ Ralf und Jürgen,

Boilies werden aus unterschiedlichen Nahrungsstoffe zusammengemanscht(Mais,Brot...) in Kugeln geformed und hard gekocht (engl. boiled also boilies  )

Die kann mann aber auch fertig kaufen. Anscheinend mögen die Karpfen sowas. Ich hatte aber bisher noch kein Glück.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Tom,

danke fuer die Antwort.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen!

Mal ein Crash-Kurs im Karpfenangeln nach englischen Methoden:

Kohlefaserrute (weil dünn wie ein kleiner Finger und extrem leicht, aber unheimlich stabil. Meine haben eine durchgehende Aktion bei 2 1/2 Lbs Wurfgewicht. Handgefertigt aus England von Steve Harrison; aus der Zeit, als ich noch nicht verheiratet war  )
Dazu eine sogenannte Baitrunner,-sprich Freilaufrolle mit reichlich Schnur. 
Karpfen fischt man dort wo es geht, an der anderen Uferseite. 
Vorne ein dünnes Vorfach mit Haken und einem sogenannten Haar. Am Haar wird der Boilie befestigt und dieser hängte unterhalb des Hakens. Der Haken bleibt frei. Das hat den Vorteil, dass der Karpfen beim Prüfen des Köders (einsaugen und ausspucken) den Haken nicht merkt.   

Boilies macht man am besten selbst aus Soymehl, Griess, Weizengluten, Vitamealo, Trockenhefe, Fischmehl, Lactalbumin und reichlich Eiern und einem Geruchsstoff auf Alkoholbasis.
Schön kneten und dann rollen und mit einer speziellen Vorrichtung zu etwa 12 mm großen Kugeln formen. Dann kochen ( da kommt der Name her) Wenn sie aufschwimmen sind sie fertig. Trocknen lassen und einfrieren. 
Wenn du sie kochst gehen sie unter; machst du sie in der Microwelle, schwimmen sie auf.

Das ganze Vorfach ist fest mit der Hauptschnur montiert. Das Grundblei, etwa 80 Gramm, wird über eine spezielle Hülse, welche auf der Hauptschnur gleitet, aber auf dem Wirbel fixiert wird, festgemacht.

Am Grund passiert folgendes: Der Karpfen prüft den Köder mehrfach, merkt keinen Haken, saugt kurz ein und schwimmt los. Aufgrund der festen Montage mit dem __ Blei, schwimmt er in das Gewicht und hakt sich selbst und das ausschließlich im Bereich der Lippen. Dann rutscht die Halterung des Bleies von dem Wirbel und der Karpfen git Gas. Die Freilaufrolle läßt ihn dabei ungehindert Schnur von der Rolle ziehen.

Dan geht auch sowas:
http://www.raduta-angelreisen.de/pics_big/S_K373KG.jpg


Ich glaube, du mußt auch zu Patrick kommen. Dann testen wir das beim Bier aus  

Seitem ich Karpfen im Teich habe, komme ich kaum noch zum Fischen.
 :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo jens,
deine Antwort war ziemlich profihaft befurchte ich.
Nicht das ich das nicht mit interesse gelesen habe, aber für jemanden der sich nicht intensiv mit Angeln beschäftigt warscheinlich zu detalliert.

Ich habe als kind (in england) Karpfen ohne Kohlefaserrute und boilies (gab es damals nicht   ) mit eine Kruste vom Brot an der Wasseroberfläche gefangen.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich keine Karpfen mehr fange weil ich kein Kohlefaserrute besitze   

Trotzdem schönes Bild, um die 30Kg?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

hi jens



			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Boilies macht man am besten selbst aus Soymehl, Griess, Weizengluten, Vitamealo, Trockenhefe, Fischmehl, Lactalbumin und reichlich Eiern und einem Geruchsstoff auf Alkoholbasis.
> Schön kneten und dann rollen und mit einer speziellen Vorrichtung zu etwa 12 mm großen Kugeln formen. Dann kochen ( da kommt der Name her) Wenn sie aufschwimmen sind sie fertig. Trocknen lassen und einfrieren.



so nur mit anderen zutaten mache ich leckerlies für meine koi  
damit bekommst du deine koi ruck zuck handzahm.sind total wild darauf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2005)

hallo jens,

danke für die erklärung - da merkt man doch richtig wie die zeit an einem vorbeiging   

das war bei mir früher viel einfacher - 
-- wassertiefe ausloten 
-- schwimmmer, haken und 1-2 gekochte meiskörner dran und einwenig angefüttert.
schwimmer so ausgerichtet daß der haken ca.10cm über boden war - und karpfen gefangen.

und ob du es glaubst oder nicht - wir haben jede menge karpfen gefangen   

und den rest der hohen kunst besprechen wir bei patrick wenn du es wirklich mal schaffst


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2005)

Hallo!

Immo geht man hier auch "Back to the Roots".
Nennt sich Stalking. Kommt wie immer auch aus England.
Eine Rute und Schwimmbrot/Krusten. Gefischt wird nur an der Wasseroberfläche.

@midnite: 37,5 kg


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2005)

der köder war.....hmmm...  ..

..nagut  ..ich habe in dem teich/see schon hin und wieder einen stör gefangen und das bisher immer auf boiliemontage mit frolic...an dem tag is aber auf frolic gar nichts gegangen...

..habe dann ein stück gouda ans harr gehängt..und danach sind sie ausgeflippt  ..hab bei mir im teich auch versuchsweise jausenkäsestücke neben dem üblichenforellenfutter angeboten...wenn sie käse haben können lassen sie die pellets links liegen! :!:  :!: 


lg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2005)

Hai Thomas!


Für Frolic haben wir hier auch ein Gewässer. Total von Gastanglern überangelt......aber Frolic geht dann immer noch.
Ich glaube da gibt es fast nix, was die nicht mögen


----------

